# What is hands down the best DJ frame in the world?



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

Hey, I may want to buy a new frame, but since I already have a tone of components laying around I may be able to splurge a little bit on the frame. SO what is the best MTB dirt jumping frame?
I heard that the Jackle was number one along with the Yeti DJ, but I am not sure...?


----------



## sealclubber (Apr 10, 2007)

will you stop posting already? theres not an end-all be-all best frame. it depends what exactly youre looking for in the frame, what geo you prefer, etc.


just shut up and ride


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Dirtjumper3 said:


> Hey, I may want to buy a new frame, but since I already have a tone of components laying around I may be able to splurge a little bit on the frame. SO what is the best MTB dirt jumping frame?
> I heard that the Jackle was number one along with the Yeti DJ, but I am not sure...?


well in my opinion you heard wrong. never ridden either frame but the SC jackal is a disappointment from the looks of it. geo isn't anything special, they are made of alum. yet heavier then most steel frames and they aren't cheap. they do have a cool look though. Yeti DJ's look like a solid frame but again, nothing special and to me not worth the money and probably won't hold up to as much as many other frames.

do some research, there are plenty better frames out there for the money, probably all made by small companies. it also depends on the rider and what "terrain" they are riding.


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

Well then... what is the most durable, longest lasting, geometicly perfect, lightest frame there is?


Ohhh... and my bike is in the shop, so what else am I going to do?


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

thats like asking what the best icecream is.

its preference. there is no "best" frame.


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

How can that be? IF there are best DJ forks, best rims, best brakes... then there must be a best frame! Well anyway, what do you guys THINK the best frame is?


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Dirtjumper3 said:


> Well then... what is the most durable, longest lasting, geometicly perfect, lightest frame there is?
> 
> Ohhh... and my bike is in the shop, so what else am I going to do?


you aren't going to find one frame that is the strongest, lightest, fanciest, sweetest, best geometry-est etc...

you need to learn more about the geo and general spec of frames, then you will wonder why you posted this thread. asking such a general question is just going to get you a lot of sarcastic answers...it all depends on what you are going to be doing..and not just "dirt jumping" in general.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

there arnt really best forks, brakes, or rims either.

only best stuff for a particular rider.


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

So what frame would you recomend for me:

1) I like getting as much air as possible (light)
2) I like doing 10 feet drops on flat (durable)
3) I kind of like the P2 and jackle thing where you can get your leg though that area under the seat easily
4) I sometimes trial ride
5) I don't want ot buy another frame for like five years (long lasting)
6) I like it very responsive to my moves (good geomitry)
7) last but not least I want it to look good (looks)


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

kid...seriously....what are you...8 ?

there is no such thing as a "best fork" or a "best frame" how many times do we have to tell you this?


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

thats about a 5,000 dollar frame....


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

Well like I said, I already have all the components, all I am buying is a frame here, which one?


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

this one

https://www.cbike.com/images/col_MXL_LX10_600.jpg


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

aggiebiker said:


> this one
> 
> https://www.cbike.com/images/col_MXL_LX10_600.jpg


Pinarello > Colnago


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

aggiebiker said:


> this one
> 
> https://www.cbike.com/images/col_MXL_LX10_600.jpg


Thats a fvcking road bike.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

Ray Bao said:


> Pinarello > Colnago


yeah, your right.

http://www.pedalmag.com/images/pedal/4508a0e44e225pinarello 1.jpg


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

Dirtjumper3 said:


> Thats a fvcking road bike.


really? i couldnt tell.


----------



## Jackf40 (Apr 24, 2007)

lol, black market mobs are pretty sick


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

the mob seems to BMXy for me, but I do like the riot a little, http://www.blackmarketbikes.com/riot.html

And the cannondale chase seems nice too.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

I know I shouldn't be encouraging these sorta retarded threads... but to answer this kid's original question:

The 2 "best" dirt jump frames I've been blessed to help build up and ride:



















'nuff said.


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

My friend has the Yeti 4x, I rode it and hate it, you cant do anything special with full suspension. I looking for a hard tail.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

Dirtjumper3 said:


> My friend has the Yeti 4x


Who's your "friend"? 

Less than 1,000 of these frames have ever been made. They're highly sought after (for very obvious reasons) and I can only think of 2 people in the greater Bay Area (since you seem to be from Walnut Creek) who own one and they both race for Yeti/Fox factory.



> I rode it and hate it, you cant do anything special with full suspension. I looking for a hard tail.


World-cup racer Jared Graves seems to disagree.

And isn't it somewhat ironic of you to claim you can't do anything "special"? Seems like the only thing "special" *YOU* can do is trash your bike: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=328874


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

^^^^ ftw.


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

lol nothing special with dual suspension somebody hasn't seen roam or any the new world disorder movies. 


if you want something to last get a planet x pit bull they are cromo and way heavy duty. but seriously you need to learn what you like in a bike and go from there


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

I found your frame.










you're lucky, its only a complete bike option. so you could you know...probably sell all your components and put a super monster on there and go hit the jumps. the benefit of having two rear wheels, is your bike will no longer tip when you shift your weight, this gives you much better cornering skills and will be mighty handy in tight berms.

With the use of the handles instead of handlebars, this gives you a much larger advantage, because....NOW YOU CAN PRETEND YOU'RE IN A HELICOPTER!

The front wheel is direct drive, this gives you better control over your braking and to an extent cornering and acceleration. no more waiting for those hubs to engage. The bike is driven by the front wheel, this will make the bike a good all around trail bike. Take it to whistler one day, jump it the next then finish off the week with a XC race.

With the super monster, it'll be capable of anything you can throw at it.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

i think everyone here will say that thats the sickest bike ever.




p.s. look at that head angle!


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

My friend races almost at the pro level on 4x, he went to colorodo to special order it.

And if you notice in roam, the DJ section is all HARD TAILS!!! If I was into free ride I would have full suspension no dought, but hard tail makes you a better rider.

Anyway, on a calmer note, I am between the Cannondale chase and the Yeti DJ frame, unless someone has a better one?


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

ohh yea, because the cowan DS is just for FR.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

STOP POSTING. my iq goes down every time i read one of your posts.


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

Ok Bender!


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

I would get short chain stays and a big cockpit made of steel.


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

Ya, the yeti DJ has a bigger chain stay than most bikes so it won't really work for me.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

Dirtjumper3 said:


> My friend races almost at the pro level on 4x, he went to colorodo to special order it.


Your "friend' must not be really smart. He could've just clicked here: https://www.yeticycles.com/Dealers/Dealers.cfm

made a few phone calls and he would've been able to get one. What a waste of a plane ticket... 



> If I was into free ride I would have full suspension no dought, but hard tail makes you a better rider.


Funny, didn't you claim this was you?



Dirtjumper3 said:


> yes i can,
> 
> 
> 
> me at whistler this year.


in this thread: https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=329627



> Anyway, on a calmer note, I am between the Cannondale chase and the Yeti DJ frame, unless someone has a better one?


Yeah, tell Mommy and Daddy to cut me a check for $2,000 and you can have my bike!


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

I rented a full suspension bike and headed up to whistler for a week, is there a problem with that? And no, I don't want to buy your bike! I said I like to Dirt Jump, not race! And seeing no one here is going to help me out with getting a new frame...


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I'll sell my one-off custom anodized (in a very slightly different shade of black) custom built Addict Cycles DJ for 3 large.

If you ride hard, you'll likely break an aluminum frame. Aluminum has a limited fatigue life. There is no frame that is absolutely indestructible. If you want to drop a few G's on a frame, Charge makes a Ti frame. No fatigue life, light, terribly expensive.

The Yeti DJ weighs like 6 pounds. There are lighter frames out there.


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks XSL, I was considering the difference between steel and aluminum, although i hate the look of the steel frames, they all look like BMX bikes. But I don't have enough cash to go over a grand at the time. I am going to do a lot more reaserch, I just made this topic in hopes that somone knew of a perfect DJ frame.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

Dirtjumper3 said:


> I rented a full suspension bike and headed up to whistler for a week, is there a problem with that? And no, I don't want to buy your bike! I said I like to Dirt Jump, not race! And seeing no one here is going to help me out with getting a new frame...


Racing 4x/dual *IS* dirt jumping. Nobody said you couldn't dirt jump a 4x bike.

The Yeti is a great hardtail. You definitely won't be unhappy on it (I've never seen anybody frown riding a Yeti...).

Go buy one and stop posting.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Nothing is perfect. Everything is a compromise.


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

no, the chain guid is too long on the yeti, I can trial ride with it.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Chain guide? Do you have any idea what you're talking about?

So you can't jump a squishie, huh? Hmmm... I guess I wasn't really jumping all those years then... [email protected]


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

I don't understand what you are talking about?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

You said that dual suspension bikes are inadequate for jumping...

I DJed on my Kona Coiler. Pictures aren't anything special, but it goes to prove a point.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> but it goes to prove a point.


point = wills a skinny little farker! oh yeah, and sweet jumps.

this thread = retarded, and why isn't my coffee working this morning?

you can friggin DJ on anything, best bike is pretty much irrelevant. i ride my bottlerocket on the same jumps that dudes on 20's shred.

best bike = anything that doesn't break.


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

karpiel apocalypse, id bet bender would dj on it


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

why don't we have moderators who will ban this 3 year old? Maybe they can get rid of pantelis as well. The downfall of mtbr draws near...


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

atomrcrkhsbiker said:


> why don't we have moderators who will ban this 3 year old? Maybe they can get rid of pantelis as well. The downfall of mtbr draws near...


its another potvinwanab lol


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

euroford said:


> point = wills a skinny little farker! oh yeah, and sweet jumps.
> 
> this thread = retarded, and why isn't my coffee working this morning?
> 
> ...


1)your right, he is skiny :eekster: :eekster: 
2)agreed, u can jump anything
3)bottlerocket... *drool*

ok dude, there is no "best" frame is what you like...go test some out and see what you like the best

now stop posting stupid posts :madmax:


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

Hey kid, stick with your P2 it's a perfectly fine jumping frame. Why don't you built that up with better forks and whatnot. Once you out grow the P2 then you'll have some notch components to transfer to a frame you know damn well you'll like. By that time you'd have been riding enough to know what geo will fit your size and style. Right now people will be referring a shape frame that suits their style. Right now you probably have zero style and are a dead sailor jumping. Quit rushing, you got years to go.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Dirtjumper3 said:


> the mob seems to BMXy for me, but I do like the riot a little, http://www.blackmarketbikes.com/riot.html
> 
> And the cannondale chase seems nice too.


THe mob and riot share the exact same geometry, only difference is tubing used and weight. So neither is more bmx-ish than the other.

There is no best frame, so quit looking for it.

IMO, any lightweight Steel frame with the geometry and features you like will rock on the DJ's, but the bike isn't doing much of the work, the rider is. Give DJ pros a bone stock p.1 or STP and they'll be able to ride it just as well as their high end boutique bike.


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

ServeEm said:


> Hey kid, stick with your P2 it's a perfectly fine jumping frame. Why don't you built that up with better forks and whatnot. Once you out grow the P2 then you'll have some notch components to transfer to a frame you know damn well you'll like. By that time you'd have been riding enough to know what geo will fit your size and style. Right now people will be referring a shape frame that suits their style. Right now you probably have zero style and are a dead sailor jumping. Quit rushing, you got years to go.


EXACTLY WHAT HE SAID ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## calma (Oct 16, 2006)

I have been riding a DMR Sidekick for about 3 years now and have put it through the beats and it is still working from me.

I am about 210lbs and 6ft tall and consider my self an intermediate djer (which means I still case the odd jump and have a couple of rough landings).

Other recommendations:
-Cove stiffie - north shore ridden
-Norco's
-Kona's both ht and ds (good budget prices).

Do you want a hard tail or suspension? Both have advantages and disadvantages.

Good Luck


----------



## *B* (Mar 17, 2007)

Dirtjumper3 said:


> So what frame would you recomend for me:
> 
> 1) I like getting as much air as possible (light)
> 2) I like doing 10 feet drops on flat (durable)
> ...


8) I'm a tard ftwftwftwftwftwhijackslap!


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

Check this out, you say you have about a grand to spend on your rig. I know for certain this whole drive of yours is just to look a bit cooler on a new dope bike. Really that just makes you look that much more stupid to your fellow riders wherever you ride at.

What you should do is call your lbs and ask em to dismantle your bike. Take it home and strip the paint, find a cool color you like from a quality rattle can co. Paint it up a few times over, order yourself a new NemPro fork. Find quality wheels, new NemPro stem/bar combo and you'll have a damn good looking functional bike. That could be had under a grand and you'll be happy. Lost but happy.

Oh and have your dad or mom paint your bike.


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

ServeEm said:


> Check this out, you say you have about a grand to spend on your rig. I know for certain this whole drive of yours is just to look a bit cooler on a new dope bike. Really that just makes you look that much more stupid to your fellow riders wherever you ride at.
> 
> What you should do is call your lbs and ask em to dismantle your bike. Take it home and strip the paint, find a cool color you like from a quality rattle can co. Paint it up a few times over, order yourself a new NemPro fork. Find quality wheels, new NemPro stem/bar combo and you'll have a damn good looking functional bike. That could be had under a grand and you'll be happy. Lost but happy.
> 
> Oh and have your dad or mom paint your bike.


(kinda double post)
EXACTLY WHAT HE SAID^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

derfernerf said:


> (kinda double post)
> EXACTLY WHAT HE SAID^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


I would agree to a point, I was just detailing what I'd do I guess. Or more of an after thought on the point that he just wants a new dope bike to sport. When I get bored with the look of my bike I'll just paint her up and she feel all fresh again. I remember seeing Boxxer's P bikes all painted up and they look f'n sick. With that grand he could get pretty damn close to looking like them. He'll have to have his dad paint it but he could bribe dad by mowing the lawn.:thumbsup:


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

ServeEm said:


> I would agree to a point, I was just detailing what I'd do I guess. Or more of an after thought on the point that he just wants a new dope bike to sport. When I get bored with the look of my bike I'll just paint her up and she feel all fresh again. I remember seeing Boxxer's P bikes all painted up and they look f'n sick. With that grand he could get pretty damn close to looking like them. He'll have to have his dad paint it but he could bribe dad by mowing the lawn.:thumbsup:


yea, since your frame is pretty good allready, just paint over it and dump that grand into better parts....no need to have a super good frame and stock parts from a p1 or what ever you have........better idea to go with better parts and re-paint your frame, it will still look very sexy if you get the right parts


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

No, I keeping my p2, but I have enough spare parts to make another bike, I just don't have a DJ frame.


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

I give up, go get another frame and build another halfass bike so you can have two halfass bikes.


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

Well eventualy i want to sell one, but it won't be easy selling one part at a time so if I just buy a frame, see which bike I like more, and sell the other I will be all set.


----------



## biker kid (Jan 18, 2007)

aggiebiker said:


> this one
> 
> https://www.cbike.com/images/col_MXL_LX10_600.jpg


really cuz i was likin this one


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

No One Can Handle That Radness. ^^^^^^


----------



## robscomputer (Mar 21, 2005)

If you have unlimited money I would have a custom built frame made. Then you have your own specs put in, and metals, with even your own colors.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

wow, i needed to smoke something before i read all this nonsense.....bleh.

bmx is the originator, go with it. just buy any damm cromo frame with under 16in stays and you wont go wrong, no frame is perfect, so quit trying to get a lvl 97 uber godslaying frame with infinite durability and negative weight, it just doesnt exist.


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

ServeEm said:


> Check this out, you say you have about a grand to spend on your rig. I know for certain this whole drive of yours is just to look a bit cooler on a new dope bike. Really that just makes you look that much more stupid to your fellow riders wherever you ride at.
> 
> What you should do is call your lbs and ask em to dismantle your bike. Take it home and strip the paint, find a cool color you like from a quality rattle can co. Paint it up a few times over, order yourself a new NemPro fork. Find quality wheels, new NemPro stem/bar combo and you'll have a damn good looking functional bike. That could be had under a grand and you'll be happy. Lost but happy.
> 
> Oh and have your dad or mom paint your bike.


Serve Em has some great advice here. I doubt that the p2 is holding you back anyway. Maybe only in weight but you can lighten it up pretty easily with a new fork and other parts (bars, stems, cranks, singlespeed, pretty much everything Serve Em said). That's another suggestion is if your bike is not singlespeed yet then go ahead and give singlespeed a try. This will definetly lighten up your bike.

I know that it is very tempting to go out and buy some super sweet frame. But I think you might want to stick with your current frame for now. This is just my personal opinion so you can take it or leave it. Happy Trails


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

TXneedmountain said:


> Serve Em has some great advice here. I doubt that the p2 is holding you back anyway. Maybe only in weight but you can lighten it up pretty easily with a new fork and other parts (bars, stems, cranks, singlespeed, pretty much everything Serve Em said). That's another suggestion is if your bike is not singlespeed yet then go ahead and give singlespeed a try. This will definetly lighten up your bike.
> 
> I know that it is very tempting to go out and buy some super sweet frame. But I think you might want to stick with your current frame for now. This is just my personal opinion so you can take it or leave it. Happy Trails


wow, thanks for the advice, I was beginning to think everyone here was a jerk. And yes I am trying to lighten up my P2, but as of know it hasn't been that big of a problem. I can get it back today from the shop. I was considering running single speed, taking of the front brake, and getting a new fork, but in the near future... my set up now is just fine.:thumbsup:

THe only reasen I have wanted a new frame was becuse i have an uber amount of bike parts just sitting around. SO If I got a good frame, hooked it up with parts and sold it for double the price I could make some money.


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

That would be a good idea except a custom bike usually won't go for as much as it cost to build. You might be better off selling the bike parts alone then as a complete bike if all you want is to earn some money. There are many great frames out there all waiting to be bought and the best frame is one that you find yourself. Some relatively inexpensive frames with less than 16in chainstays would the Evil DOC, Transition ToP, BlckMrkt mob/riot, dobermann pinchser, and lots of others. I hope this helps. Happy Trails.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Dirtjumper3 said:


> I rented a full suspension bike and headed up to whistler for a week, is there a problem with that? And no, I don't want to buy your bike! I said I like to Dirt Jump, not race! And seeing no one here is going to help me out with getting a new frame...


You must think people are as stupid as you are... the video you claim is you, was made LAST year, and the guy that's riding in it is from CANADA. :madman::madman: Grow up!ut:


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

you stated in an earlier post, taht a HT makes you a better rider. 1st off thats not exactly true. some ppl are just plain sh!ty riders, no mater what bike they are on. however, an HT is very helpfull when learning basic moves. however an ever better bike would be to get a 20''.


oh and for all of you taht think Will is skinny as fvck in that pic, oh god, you should see him in real life. he looks like he just came out of a concentration camp.


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

haha, hey will...have you ever heard of food? you eat it and sometimes, if you eat enough of it, then u might gain a little weight =P. you should try it some time its really cool!






haha jk will, im just jealous cuz im fat


----------



## Ironchefjon (Mar 23, 2007)

banshee morphine


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

derfernerf said:


> haha, hey will...have you ever heard of food? you eat it and sometimes, if you eat enough of it, then u might gain a little weight =P. you should try it some time its really cool!
> 
> haha jk will, im just jealous cuz im fat


My daily caloric intake is as much as some body builders. 4% body fat. At 5'8" I'm 135 pounds of muscle. Haha. Why does it matter if I'm skinny? I can ride a bike. And I can sure as hell hold my own ground in a fight too. Size is not everything.

Pat, I'm sorry that I can't be huge like Zach. I know you like big boys. Heheh.

Got to love a good crash and a face full of dirt. Dirt has lots of calories and protein, right?









I think this is a pretty picture.









I know I've got some pictures of clicked x-ups and okay tables and whipssomewhere...


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

srry Will, u got it all wrong. i aint into guys, specialy not ones liek zach. infact he was hittin on me, thats why i moved down to Kansas City, to get away from him since he wanted his way w/ me so badly.


----------



## xray (May 5, 2005)

In Soviet Russia, bike rides you!


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

Sombrio69 said:


> srry Will, u got it all wrong. i aint into guys, specialy not ones liek zach. infact he was hittin on me, thats why i moved down to Kansas City, to get away from him since he wanted his way w/ me so badly.


thanks pat, i was just over at that kid's house yesterday, nice image, good thing he doesn't browse here anymore, well, at least untill school starts, next week...


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

You just never know when I'll pop in, do you Pat?

Consider it by luck that you moved to Kansas. So have the locals called you a poser yet since you were building that 20" to huck t3h [email protected]?


----------



## bighit2 (Jul 17, 2007)

check out addct cycles i have one switche all my parts from my old cannondale chase. the rear bracket is sick you can adjust the wheel foward or back to set chain tension. i had so much trouble with my chain comming off on my chase chain only came off once because i didnt have it adjusted right. the geometry sucks for anything except jumping and park. www.addictcycles.com oh yah the addict was built only because there were no good bikes for dj or park give it a shot


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

YA, that looks real nice, what do they go for for frame only?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Check the website... it's clearly listed...

And no, it was not built because there are no other good bikes. There are plenty of other good bikes. And the geometry is versatile enough to ride street, northshore, and race on too. Hell, I raced DH with mine. I'm not bashing the frame. I've had one for over a year now.

Current









Previous

































More previous


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

It kinda looks like the 04 P2's... But very nice! I saw on the web page the guy had pegs. Does this frame com addaptable with pegs?


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Anyways, for my fanboyism to come out.

The frame has to be chromoly. Aluminum is too harsh and non forgiving for me. 

Going from a Redline Proline to a Standard 100R, with minimal geo differences, made the biggest difference in the world. Now I can only suggest Standard to those building 20" bikes.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Your PHD is aluminum...

I don't see any resemblance to a p.bike... Perhaps color, they're both aluminum, and they are bikes. P.bike uses tubing that has a completely different profile to it. P.bike does not have integrated tensioners, nor CNC machined chainstay and seatstay yokes and headtube. Specialized can only dream of making a bike of this quality. And as for parts? I didn't hold back when I built my Addict. Can hardly say the same for Specialized.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

personal taste, i never liked the tapered look of the down and top tubes on that rig.

but: for build quality and cool features, that thing does well, those dropouts and that chainstay bridge are sweet. and your build is sick. cept put the saints back on! or at least get those xt's powedercoated. maybe replace them with hones?

too bad it has canti boses though, that would piss me off. make we want to get out the grinder.

some of the p.bikes i dig, but i would never buy another one. forget supporting the corporate machine. they could make the hands down best of everything and i still wouldn't buy it.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

euroford said:


> personal taste, i never liked the tapered look of the down and top tubes on that rig.
> 
> but: for build quality and cool features, that thing does well, those dropouts and that chainstay bridge are sweet. and your build is sick. cept put the saints back on! or at least get those xt's powedercoated. maybe replace them with hones?
> 
> ...


It's functional, kinda like the Easton Rad tubing or the Kona Clump tubing. Adds rigidity and exposes more area for welding.

As for the XTs... lost like 10 ounces over the Saints and I already had them sitting around. I might hit up the auto shop and powdercoat the cranks when I come back around x-mas.

I have thought about grinding the bosses off. But... if I lace up new wheels, I might just go with a rear that has a rim brake surface. Plus the frame's anodized and I haven't found a clean way to get at them.

I'm not saying the p.bikes are bad. I'm just saying that it's a bad comparison. I know what you're saying. I think that some of the Big S bikes are pretty cool. But they're recent trend of using proprietary components (different hub standard, and possibly a different headtube standard in upcoming years) is pretty whack. I also believe that their business ethics are shady as hell.


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

2006FisherPHD said:


> Anyways, for my fanboyism to come out.
> 
> The frame has to be chromoly. Aluminum is too harsh and non forgiving for me.
> 
> Going from a Redline Proline to a Standard 100R, with minimal geo differences, made the biggest difference in the world. Now I can only suggest Standard to those building 20" bikes.


so than why do u ride that PHD. :madman: i know u got it for free (- race fee's). but u have a perfictly good P.1 Cro-Mo frame, besides teh shity ass pain job u gave it.

oh and zach, i dont have a 20'' and am not building one up, atleast for right now. im having way to much fun riding real DJ's and real street. not those sh!ty DJ's at Farmdale.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Sombrio69 said:


> so than why do u ride that PHD. :madman: i know u got it for free (- race fee's). but u have a perfictly good P.1 Cro-Mo frame, besides teh shity ass pain job u gave it.
> 
> oh and zach, i dont have a 20'' and am not building one up, atleast for right now. im having way to much fun riding real DJ's and real street. not those sh!ty DJ's at Farmdale.


Because I would have to replace the freehub on my rear wheel and Russell's stripped the bolt in the hub to get it out. Don't feel like buying a new hub.

I'm building my Mosh up, just need chain and brakes/cable.


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm glad to see this thread turn into a more intellectual discussion. All it took was fvck off to not post, nice.


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

Ya, I am not a big fan of P. Bikes, nor specialized for that matter but you have to admit you get alot for your money and a great bike to trash around. 

As for a new frame, I do like the addict a lot but I still have a ton of research to do.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

Sweet DJ frame if you ask me:

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/FR307A03-Rocky+Mountain+Flow+Dj+Frame+07.aspx

And by the sounds of it, you're probably a small guy who deosn't have much money to spend. Free Easton bar ain't bad.

Good luck supergrom.


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

Ray Bao said:


> Sweet DJ frame if you ask me:
> 
> http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/FR307A03-Rocky+Mountain+Flow+Dj+Frame+07.aspx
> 
> ...


That is a stellar deal! Why this kid think his P2 isn't a perfect DJ geo is beyond me... the P series have short stays and low BB... that's yer baby right there, so why ????

meh.


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

like I said before, I can make another bike with some spare parts, just need a frame. And that frame isn't really my style. I think I am going to get the jackle...


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

youll get more cash for selling the parts off individualy.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

I . . . love . . . lamp . . . :arf:


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

Dirtjumper3 said:


> like I said before, I can make another bike with some spare parts, just need a frame. And that frame isn't really my style. I think I am going to get the jackle...


What IS your style? :skep:


----------



## Vancity604 (Mar 7, 2007)

Dirtjumper3 said:


> I rented a full suspension bike and headed up to whistler for a week, is there a problem with that? And no, I don't want to buy your bike! I said I like to Dirt Jump, not race! And seeing no one here is going to help me out with getting a new frame...


again...THATS NOT YOU...i know the person who's vid that is.


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

Ray Bao said:


> What IS your style? :skep:


Pretty much everything you can do on a hard tail, dirt jump, street, park, trial. I think I am best at street, but I like dirt jumping a lot.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

he was refering to what type of frame is your style.


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

ohh... whoops, My two favorite frames are the chase and jackle (although a lot different) based upon there geomitry. ALL the other links people have given me just don't click.


Hey, does anyone know how much the chase1 07, frame only is?


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

Dirtjumper3 said:


> Well then... what is the most durable, longest lasting, geometicly perfect, lightest frame there is?
> 
> Ohhh... and my bike is in the shop, so what else am I going to do?


the Giant STP is hella light and strong.
I love the geo of the frame
let me guese your bike is in the shop with rim problems lol:nono:


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

dirt jumper3 luke is full of ********


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

Dirtjumper3 said:


> the mob seems to BMXy for me, but I do like the riot a little, http://www.blackmarketbikes.com/riot.html
> 
> And the cannondale chase seems nice too.


bmxy what the f u c k does that mean.
how many frames have you seen alone
good mountain bikes have simmilar geo to BMX!:madmax:


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

exackly some people like full suspension some people like hard tail some people like bmx some people like all three!
its all preferance


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

I have a full suspension bmx hardtail...


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

nemesis project. by far my favorite. hand built in Nor Cal. there feel is amazing


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Best frame? Sunday New Wave Vinnie Sammon Limited Edition frame:
https://www.albes.com/ProductImages/frames/sundayvinframe.jpg

Oh sorry you hate bmx.....


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

Vinny A said:


> Best frame? Sunday New Wave Vinnie Sammon Limited Edition frame:
> https://www.albes.com/ProductImages/frames/sundayvinframe.jpg
> 
> Oh sorry you hate bmx.....


that frame makes me want pizza.

and does anyone have info on the L.T.F. frame?


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

this is the best frame in the universe.



















made by s&m...


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

Hey noobjumper3 in case you didnt know the RIOT and The MOB both have the same Geo.

DUHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## g-fish (Aug 21, 2007)

This is my guess, i reckon hes about 12 years old and out for attention, i dont think he can do anything.
I did something like this when i was 12, im 14 now (i dont mean to sound big) and my attention seeking days are well behind me.


----------



## sis (Jul 11, 2007)

hows thishttp://www.flowbikes.co.uk/


----------



## Flat tyres (Nov 6, 2006)

Dirtjumper3 said:


> Hey, I may want to buy a new frame, but since I already have a tone of components laying around I may be able to splurge a little bit on the frame. SO what is the best MTB dirt jumping frame?
> I heard that the Jackle was number one along with the Yeti DJ, but I am not sure...?


Please list the ton of components that you plan on using for this build......


----------



## XCKing820 (Apr 14, 2007)

dirtjumper3, what kind of parts do you have laying around? id assume the best stuff is on your p2, and if thats the best bike you can build right now, why buy a nicer frame and put cheap specs on it? i suggest upgrading your parts, but i know you have your heart set on a pretty frame. the p2 looks sweet anyways, but if you want to lokk cooler, get a green p1 frame. also, it sounds to me like you just want people to encourage you to buy the jackal frame. JUST BUY ONE OF THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

aggiebiker said:


> that frame makes me want pizza.
> 
> and does anyone have info on the L.T.F. frame?


Yeah I do, its coming out in September. I cant wait for it, but apparently there are problems with the drop outs cracking if you run pegs which I do sometimes so I'm having second thoughts about it. I'm gonna wait a bit before I buy it to make sure the dropouts will hold up. I'm willing to bet its going to be around 400 for it which I dont like.

Failing getting the LTF I'm gonna pick up a Sunday or a Sputnic


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

this is the best DJ frame eva. STANDARD 250S


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

g-fish said:


> This is my guess, i reckon hes about 12 years old and out for attention, i dont think he can do anything.
> I did something like this when i was 12, im 14 now (i dont mean to sound big) and my attention seeking days are well behind me.


Thats funny becuse I'm 15, and I am not seeking attention. mearly asking for help on a good DJ frame.

Ohhh, and thanks to everyone that didn't act like a jerk and helped me out. i know have a a stack about a foot high of specs and stuff for every frame that has been suggested and I could think of.


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

Dirtjumper3 said:


> Thats funny becuse I'm 15, and I am not seeking attention. mearly asking for help on a good DJ frame.
> 
> Ohhh, and thanks to everyone that didn't act like a jerk and helped me out. i know have a a stack about a foot high of specs and stuff for every frame that has been suggested and I could think of.


g-fish hit it right on the head, you are seeking attention and are acting about 12ish. You were plain stupid with your replies like an annoying little brother everyone loves to hate.



Dirtjumper3 said:


> And if you notice in roam, the DJ section is all HARD TAILS!!! If I was into free ride I would have full suspension no dought, but hard tail makes you a better rider.





Dirtjumper3 said:


> Well then if you invented back flips and the bunnie hop you must be 300 years old and/or riding at the pro level, and since I don't think a pro would mess around on a forum talking to newbs all day with 3,423 posts, I am assuming that you are full of bull sh!t.





Dirtjumper3 said:


> You must ride BMX then, I hate BMX...


You're a straight IDIOT for that comment. I can't believe a norcal cat can be that dumb, almost makes me ashamed to share the same soil.



Dirtjumper3 said:


> Maybe its just the fact that MOST BMXers are complete aszholes who have to take three years to build a jump that is smooth cuz they think not having suspension makes them have more balls.
> 
> You may be able to through that superman back flip to front flip, but I can get 55 foot gaps..


And you're a liar to boot. With all this you wonder why you got the flame job you did on every post? Are you that dense???

If you would've approached all of this correct at the start people would not have flamed on you. But since you insisted on acting 12 people treated you like you are 12. If you don't see this as truth then you are still 12.


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

if your gonna hate bmx i dont think you should ride a bike


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

Formerbmx37 said:


> if your gonna hate bmx i dont think you should ride a bike


AMEN BROTHA!


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

I Love This Thread!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thatdownhillkid (Mar 11, 2007)

this thread is kinda funny


----------



## calma (Oct 16, 2006)

I have been riding a dmr sidekick for a few years now and it has taken a beating and kept on ticking.

Here is the link: http://www.dmrbikes.com/?section=page&p=/

They specialize in dj and urban riding.


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

ok, to go along with the thread name, i would have to say the NS suburban is the best frame IMO


----------



## bighit2 (Jul 17, 2007)

*sweet bike*



Ray Bao said:


> Your "friend' must not be really smart. He could've just clicked here: https://www.yeticycles.com/Dealers/Dealers.cfm
> 
> made a few phone calls and he would've been able to get one. What a waste of a plane ticket...
> 
> ...


that is a sweet bike wanna swap bikes i hav an addict


----------



## bighit2 (Jul 17, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Check the website... it's clearly listed...
> 
> And no, it was not built because there are no other good bikes. There are plenty of other good bikes. And the geometry is versatile enough to ride street, northshore, and race on too. Hell, I raced DH with mine. I'm not bashing the frame. I've had one for over a year now.
> 
> ...


well i may be a little wrong the bike was made because they couldnt find frames up to thier style of riding. i ride park street and dirt on this bike i a a short persone 5'5" and i feel i am streched over the bike too much i am use to riding a shorter cannondale chase and my bike is set up single speed it would be possiably be more versitile to ride if it were geared. i love to ride this bike but hills and stuff kick my ass. i will post pics as soon as i quit being lazy


----------



## bighit2 (Jul 17, 2007)

Dirtjumper3 said:


> Thats funny becuse I'm 15, and I am not seeking attention. mearly asking for help on a good DJ frame.
> 
> Ohhh, and thanks to everyone that didn't act like a jerk and helped me out. i know have a a stack about a foot high of specs and stuff for every frame that has been suggested and I could think of.


ok shut the hell up the best frame there is no best frame. my addict has some sweet features no other bike has but the bike feels a little too long for me its not what is the best frame it is what is the best that fits you. so shut the hell up and go see what is most comfortable its not the bike but the rider


----------



## Augtron (Oct 15, 2012)

*Addict Cycles Frames Sale $400 + Shipping*

I Love these thats Why I bought 10 of them I Have 6 Black Addict and 2 Grey Left if any one wants one I can ship almost any where.

Addict Cycles Urban/DJ Frame

Heat treated 6066 tubing designed for dirt, street , park, or race 
2.5" max tire size

Top Tube - 21.8

Chainstay - 15.75-16.65

Head angle - 69.5

Seat angle - 70.3

Headset - 1 1/8"

BB - 68mm

Seatpost - 27.2

F Der - 31.8mm

Horizontal box section dropouts with stainless steel tensioners and bolt on derailleur hanger

Addict Cycles Frame bullproof Chain Tensioners Freeride Hardtail Urban DJ 24 26 | eBay

Addict Cycles Frame bullproof Chain Tensioners Freeride Hardtail Urban DJ 24 26 | eBay

Addict Frame Indestructible Chain Tensioners Freeride Hardtail Urban DJ 24" 26" | eBay


----------



## ronnyg801 (Oct 4, 2008)

Well hello 2007! They should archive old threads so you cant bring them back from the dead.

Looks um, box-ee.


----------



## kyle_mcgill (Jun 19, 2013)

octane void 3.0 2013 is the cleanest frame ive ever seen and looks like it holds very well i would also not drop your money on a really nice frame but get better componenets with it Octane One Void 3.0 Frame 2013 | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com i wo


----------



## Oquedo (Jul 16, 2013)

This thread should be a sticky. Lol.


----------



## iscariot (Oct 24, 2006)

blkmrkt edit1


----------

